# Snake ID



## Firepac (Nov 24, 2013)

Can someone confirm, or correct, an ID on this snake. It was found in Proserpine, Qld and is about 150mm long. My thought is that it is a juvenile Black Whip Snake, but i am not sure.


----------



## brown.snake (Nov 24, 2013)

juvenile Lesser Black Whip Snake Demansia vestigiata

- - - Updated - - -

i kept these many years ago


----------



## Darlyn (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow, they have big eyes for a small head, rather cute.


----------



## Bushman (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes I agree with the ID of Lesser Black Whip Snake (_Demansia vestigiata_) for the following reasons: the tear-drop mark under the eye is characteristic of the Demansia genus; the dark-edged body scales is typical of _D. vestigiata_ and the lack of a nape band eliminates several other Demansia sp. Locality is also well within the range of this species.


----------

